# Need recommendation for location to take bareboat classes



## Dunwoody (Jun 22, 2004)

Hello. My wife and I have completed Basic Keelboat and Basic Cruising which allows us to charter up to 32 foot sailboats. We would like to continue our instruction in an interesting new location. We have been sailing and boating in the BVI's 3 times and would prefer some new scenery. We will probably be doing this in the late summer. We prefer warm water (for snorkeling) and don't want rough seas or too high of winds. Would welcome all suggestions.


----------



## Izos (Apr 26, 2008)

*Hi Dun*

You haven't mentoined in your post which part of the world would suit your plans. However if you are considering the Med, than Fetaye Bay area in Turkey would be a very good choice. Sheltered waters, fair winds and many places to sail to and anchor at.
The Ionic sea (west Greece) would be a good choice too, from the same reasons.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Abacos (Bahamas) or the Grenadines would also be good choices.


----------



## noreault (May 14, 2008)

*Vancouver*

Vancouver makes a great summer destination. The Gulf Islands or Desolation sound are both first rate summer destination. Desolation is the large marina park set in a spectacular Fjord area. There are many sailing schools. I just finished a class from Cooper Boating that was first rate.


----------

